# Outlaw 2 vs Terminators--



## limegreenbrute03

Alright guys, I was planning so buy a set of the 29.5 terminators pretty soon, but was wondering if yall thought I should wait till the new Outlaw 2 comes out? I want 29.5s, but I refuse to go back to the 12" wheel, and currently, Terminators seem to really be the way to go! I play in the mud and water, but I also do a lot of trail riding, and from everything I've heard, the terms ride extremely smooth, and outlaws are pretty notorious for not riding smooth lol. Just wanted some opinions or ideas. Thanks guys


----------



## countryboy61283

Im a big fan of outlaws, its a proven tire and yes they ride ruff as heck but a couple friends of mine have the terms and I'm actually impressed, but not enough to give up my laws


----------



## primetime1267

Outlaws ALL the way!!


----------



## aellerbe2354

anyone know a date for the new laws? i hear in the fall...


----------



## primetime1267

Sometime in June or July is the word on highlifter... I can't wait, plus it will give me time to sell my 30" mudlites as well.


----------



## Madbrute

Terminators all the way ride smother and can go anywhere the laws can go with ease.


----------



## limegreenbrute03

I do a lot of trail riding but when I come to the mud and water I want to play, and it really seems the terms are better for my style. Although I've heard the 31 laws are surprisingly smooth, so the new 29.5 laws might as well


----------



## Polaris425

Outlaw 2????????????? Talking about the 29.5 for a 14" rim?


----------



## Col_Sanders

Thats what they are calling it since they are also changing up the tread a bit.


----------



## Polaris425

Ah... Didnt realize it had a new name. Cool.


----------



## tacoma_2002

Outlaw Radial FTW.

The ride smooth and are pretty suprising in the mud...No they're not a true bias Law or a Term, but they'll last forever and still let ya play in the mud when ya wanna.

I've had mine for about a week, so I haven't had time to sure enough test them yet, but they've got about 50 hwy miles and about 30 offroad miles on them and the tits are still there.


----------



## JPs300

Somewhat different tires; one is a pure mudder, the other an aggressive mixed ride tire. I haven't personally rode on terms, but from what I've been around them and what I've read I'd place them more like a vampire. 

The outlaw 2 sounds very promising. I'm seriously considering a set of them on xl2's for the tree-fiddy.


----------



## limegreenbrute03

Well since I do a mix of trail and mudding, I believe the terms are best suited for me. Seems they'll keep up pretty well with the laws in the mud from what im hearing too


----------



## JPs300

Terms and vamps both do well keeping up with a law or back, but the pure mud tires do have a slight advantage in most mud.


----------



## BernardB

the weight of the laws over the terms has me thinking outlaws


----------



## joemel

i havent looked but i was thinking the laws would be heavier


----------



## limegreenbrute03

The new terms in 29.5 is only 41 lbs, and the new laws don't have a listed weight yet, but will probably be right at 38 to 40


----------



## 03maxpower

I ride a little bit of everything and I wouldnt trade my terms for a pure rough riding mud tire any day other than the weight you wouldnt even know they were big mud tires they ride so smooth


----------



## 88rxn/a

terms more of a digger aren't they?


----------



## LM83

88rxn/a said:


> terms more of a digger aren't they?


Yes


----------



## Col_Sanders

They arent that bad unless you get throttle happy. I've found myself creeping through a hole just fine then I hit the throttle a little too hard and go down instead of forward. I had Zillas before these so there is a little learning curve. lol


----------



## brutemike

x2^^ on that but they do GREAT in the mud for as smooth as they ride.Just dont get the thumb to heavy when in 4-5 foot of mud and water like i did in reverse with diffloc on and the bars turned all the way or ur loose an outer cv assembly:banghead:.I did put the axle back in the cup and finished the ride out.


----------



## grizz660muddin

heres a couple pics of the outlaw 2 i got off highlifter
http://i179.photobucket.com/albums/...2108719164470_1440300020_2518648_181016_n.jpg
http://i179.photobucket.com/albums/...08719164470_1440300020_2518648_181016_n-1.jpg


----------



## Silverdollar

I figure when the outlaw 2 comes out my 32's will be for sale I hope they make in a 31 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris

Do terms break axles like the laws do??


----------



## Silverdollar

The laws ain't bad if you use throttle control I would like to see these terms in person


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 88rxn/a

those laws look the same as the first ones?


----------



## Silverdollar

The lugs run alot further down the sidewalk than the originals I wonder if those are the 29.5's


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grizz660muddin

there the same general design just deeper tread and better side wall rap and smooth ride like the 31s


----------



## aellerbe2354

IM READY FOR THEM!!


----------



## filthyredneck

I really like the looks of the new Laws so far, weight would be the determining factor for me. I've had 27, 28, 29.5 and 31 Laws....and I have to say that my 31s are by far my favorite so far. My 29.5s were definitely alot lighter though, so I did notice a slight power loss when I took them off and put on the 31s, but put in the teryx bevel gears and now have even more low end ridin on 31s then what I had with the 29.5s. If the new ones ride like the 31s and are lighter then I'll be really interested in them due to the increased lug depth and wrap on the sidewall, although I hate to give up the extra ground clearance.
As for the terms, I have a couple buddies that have them (32s) and I've ridden one of the bikes and holy crap they are smooth as silk, almost as smooth riding as a stock tire IMO. They do pull great in the mud and I watched three brutes all go at it all at once in a really swampy pit at River Run....one on 31 Laws, one on 32 Backs, and one on 32 Terms....none of them seemed to pull any better or any worse than the other, and the Terms held their own and made me a believer that night. The only thing that I havn't seen much of is deep water riding with them, and I'd also want to see them in the waters out here in Crosby since thats where I ride most. Its all river bottom, and its loose sand....once you get real deep, the Backs just dont seem to work quite as well here as the Laws in my opinion, so I'm curious how the Terms would do. If they'd pull in the water like the Laws then I'd get a set for sure.


----------



## Silverdollar

That was a problem I had going from the laws to the backs the sandy stuff I have to be alot more careful with the backs laws seem to just paddle their way through but alot of it too is that I'm running them on 6 in rims 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck

Yeah I can see where the narrower tire wouldn't work as well in the sandy stuff. I've never owned backs or rode them but have always been curious. I'm pretty set on my laws though and have a hard time with parting with them, one of my buddies just lucked out, he traded a set of 30 skinny backs for a set of s/w 31 laws. He said he'll never ride the backs again lol.... they are a great tire for the mud though.


----------



## Silverdollar

They are ANC what's crazy about is how the 29.5 rides now they are several places that the backs do better but it deep mud that has a firm bottom but I think what makes them do better is just the size difference giving it more ground clearance with skinny backs you learn throttle control fast 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

If I was in the market this is exactly what I'd be slapping on! 29.5 law 2 on 14's :rockn:


----------



## JPs300

grizz660muddin said:


> heres a couple pics of the outlaw 2 i got off highlifter
> http://i179.photobucket.com/albums/...2108719164470_1440300020_2518648_181016_n.jpg
> http://i179.photobucket.com/albums/...08719164470_1440300020_2518648_181016_n-1.jpg


 
looks even better there than the cad drawings.


----------



## grizz825

IMO hl needs to make a tire that has the zilla weight but vamp lugs. i seen a set of 27in zillas and i was impressed on how tall the lugs are for a "50/50" tire. some ppl that i ride with said the samething. alot of us dont have the axles or power to spin laws s backs or terms so some are runnning mudlites and zillas. but id wait


----------



## king05

Outlaws FTW!!


----------



## Waddaman

I would like to see these in a 31" or bigger.. Wide version would be sick also


----------



## brutemike

I love my terms for a tire that you can beat down the trail on with ease and still hang with a full blown mudder cant beat the terms.But i never ran laws or backs heck ive only seen them like once or twice up here in pa so i only know what u guys say on here.lol


----------



## Bruiser

my laws ride like a dream compared to the backs i use to have... Laws all the way


----------



## jctgumby

The new Outlaw 2 is gonna ride much better than the original Outlaws. They should ride more like a 31 Law with the lugs angled forward a little more


----------



## lilbigtonka

def gonna be a heck of a tire...as far as riding and pulling but man you better have some nasty clutching to turn these heavy boys


----------



## Waddaman

Agreed, I wanna see the weight of these.


----------



## jctgumby

If you can sling 31's these won't be a problem. I am expecting weight on 29.5" O2's to be pretty close to 31's. HL finally posted them in their online store. First 2 shipments are sold out. No more available until October I believe.


----------



## Waddaman

Yea i agree. But I want a bigger version of em to come out. And then see if i can turn those, without a gear reduction and without extreme clutching. I turn 29.5 now for a joke with no clutching. Im hoping I can turn a 31-32 Outlaw 2 with a little bit more then a mild clutch set up. So i can still go wide open and not just go 10 mph at full rev. But i will have to wait a while i guess.


----------



## jctgumby

Yeah, you are not going to see any different sizes for a while on the Outlaw 2. Everybody has been saying they want a 29.5" Outlaw for a 14" wheel for many years now so that is what Highlifter made. Next they will make it for the 28"x14" and thenthey might try to redesign the 31" but those two are still a ways into the future.


----------



## bear21211

Here is some pics of each on the same bike . I will let you know which I like best after a few rides on each,


----------



## brutemike

bear21211 said:


> Here is some pics of each on the same bike . I will let you know which I like best after a few rides on each,


 Ok $$$$ bags lol. I think the terms look better


----------



## 03maxpower

No kidding on the money bags looks like the laws would be better for paddling but I love my terms


----------



## bear21211

we took them our last night and did some riding. My findings are as follows 

Ride is absolutely fantastic. Better than stock tires were. 
Steering out of ruts or in slick mud was again great. Keeps the bike in check. 
They need power to work. I tried easing through some holes and they did not impress me much. To get the tires to shine you have to put some power to them. I am riding a 2012 850 XP and the stock clutching on the bike with the 29.5 terms seem to be a perfect match. Where I think the tires stand above the others I have is their ability to climb out of the ruts. Where we ride we do not have a lot of water mainly just ruts. I do not know how we manage to dig them straight down on each end but they can be tough coming out of them. The terminators do a great job in that aspect. we had a couple sets of S/W OL 29.5 on Honda 500 with us and they struggled all night. Terms are a heavy tire but they do not feel like they are straining the bike anymore than the XTR's did. Going to the same trails tonight to try out the OL 2's in the same holes. I think they have their work cut out for them to equal the terms.


----------



## brutemike

Correct me if im wrong but arent the outlaw 2s 51lbs and the terms are 41lbs for the 14" 29.5s


----------



## bear21211

Yes that is correct. I think I am going to stick with the Terms for my riding style as they seem like the perfect match to the 850 and weigh a good bit less than the OL2's I have.


----------



## scotts08brute

I know its old but how did the ol2 turn out


----------



## brutemike

Ive had the terms before now ol2s and the ol2s by far go better in the mud and ride just as smooth. But with the ol2s I had to get rhino axles in the rear broke three stock ones real quick but no problems so far with the rhinos. The one thing about the terms that was better is that they trail rode a little better.


----------



## JPs300

scotts08brute said:


> I know its old but how did the ol2 turn out


 
Nothing wrong with that, much rather see someone search & bump a thread like this vs the same things being posted over & over. 



Since my posts in this thread I have ridden on both the 29.5 terms & the 29.5 law2's, had both on my big 1040cc cat, and now still have the law2's on my outty. 

For mixed use/mostly trail the terms are a better. For mixed use/mostly mud, the law2's are better. The terms performed better in loose sand type stuff, but took more wheel speed to clean-out in thicker mud and that added wheel speed in the bottomless stuff we ride often meant trying to vacation somewhere in China.........lol. They also had MAJOR handling issues above 50ish mph, as-in the bike would randomly "change lanes" at speed, never knowing when or which way it was going to go. I tried all kinds of different alignment settings, but after changing to the law2's the issue was completely gone. The law2's have BIG lugs which makes them heavier & makes them sink more in sandy stuff, thus they create an exponentially worse dust cloud behind you on trails. They ride every bit as smooth as the terms, they clean-out/pull better in mud, and they CLIMB out of stuff better than any other tire known. 


Quality control (lack-there-of) from SATV seems to be a major issue. There have been many batches of tires that leaked air through the sidewalls; mine were part of one of these batches, could over-inflate to 20ish psi and they would still be flat in roughly 3-4hrs. They did warranty them out for me, but it took several months for them to have more in-stock to do so, and I had to pay to break them down/re-mount & send the old ones back. - I had the new set sent directly to a buyer on here & he later had to have two of them warrantied for the same problem once again. 


My first set of law2's were the first/heavier batch. They were flawless on my big kitty, but when I put them on the MSA wheels for my Can-Am the wheels would spin in the beads. HL handled the warranty claim the day I called, sending me UPS call-tags to send them back on their dime & paying for the new ones to get to me. - The new ones come from the later/corrected batches, thus are lighter and actually took A LOT to get them to pop onto the beads. 


- If I had it to do again I would likely consider the 31 laws. They're almost as smooth and are notably lighter/smaller lugged thus less total strain on the drivetrain. They also still perform on-par in the mud, only place they give up any is the climbing; not that they're bad just that the law2's really do well. 





Now with the new SxS project on the table, I'm thinking more along the lines of an aggressive 28" a/t type tire, like a zilla or the new mega mayhems. I'm partly considering the terms, but am very skittish of the quality/handling issues with them.


----------



## kirkland

JP, I've got 28" OL2s.. I'm stepping up to 29.5s (terms, backs, OL2s).. 31s if I can find a set 

Keep in mind ive only got a 650.. But if I love my 28" OL2s.. You think I'm not gonna like the 29.5 terms? (A buddies shop has them in stock saves me the shipping) .. The 28s perform but the ground clearance is what is getting me.. I'm just afraid ill dish out the cash for the terms, then really wish I would of paid the $100-$200 difference and got the OL2s.. 

Heck after typing that out I should prob just hold out for a set of 31s and be done with it


----------



## adam6604

Get the 31's. I love mine  ride super smooth, and pull me through anything I want

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JPs300

For mud, my vote is for the 31's. - If I had it to do over I would probably go with them over my 2s. What little you give up in traction is more than offset in the lighter weight/lesser drivetrain stress. 

If you do more trails and sandy/watery type stuff then terms are a great tire, provided they are actually a quality molded set. They definitely aren't as strong in the mud as laws or backs though.


----------

